# The CBT part of this forum



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Seems that while I was away, I missed the whole discussion regarding the nature of this forum. Just as a reminder, I certainly welcome questions and comments regarding cognitive-behavioral treatment in general and as a treatment for IBS. Please feel free to pick my brain. Keep up all of your good work.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Dr Bolen, this will be very helpful and I have to work today, but I know I have some questions for you.One is I am wondering your opinion on something that is brought up here sometimes. Is it important that a cbt therapist know about IBS for it to be the most effective. Thanks and I have a lot of questions really so you may regret saying pick my brain. LOL Thanks for taking the time and for your expertise also to do this.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

In an ideal world, all therapists would have a good understanding of IBS. However, as you know IBS patients often fall through the cracks, with physicians seeing it as psychological and mental health practitioners seeing the problem as medical. The principles of CBT apply readily to the symptoms of IBS, therefore any competent CBT therapist should be of help. As the members of this BB tend to be very well educated, they certainly can provide resources and information to their therapist and thus expand the pool of mental health practioners who have a clue about IBS.Keep the questions coming, I will try to do my best.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Dr. Bolen,I wonder if there is a way of changing the focus of the forum away from a particular brand of treatment to a more general place people using one way of dealing with ibs, especially as there is a lot of research appearing now on hypnosis, CBT, and other simi;ar things? tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Dr Bolen, I understand and that makes sense.I know that distraction can be very benefical, any tips on that by any chance?


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Dr. Bolen~Lately I've been wondering if CBT can change your physical symptoms. To be more specific, I've been trying to change my thought process from negative and sprialing, to positive or neutral, about my anxiety and IBS. One way I do that, for example, is to do things normally and go out, even when if feel nauseated or constipated, etc. I convince myself that life should not pass me by because I feel ill and I try to ignore my physical sensations. Another way I use CBT is to say to myself, "Feel the fear and do it anyway." I say this to myself when I need to challenge myself to go to an interview or appointment and use it in hopes of making myself feel "normal", rather than someone with IBS who feels physical symptoms. While IBS hasn't limited me as much as some people, I am tired of STRUGGLING so much during stressful situations to keep my cool.My question is this: if I continue to challenge myself to partake in situations (that I might have done before but worried about them alot and wondered how I would make it through them), and I'm seeing some progress (by feeling less ill or anxious), will I get to a point where my IBS will become mild/entirely manageable? Will I get to a point where I don't have to be so deliberate in my thought process?Finally, do you have any pointers on how I can be more successful in using CBT in times of anxiety or pain or potential embarrassment?Thanks,cloverleaf.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Well, you get what you asked for. Thanks for the questions and comments. I will have more time later in the week to address each of your questions separately. Be on the lookout.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump


----------



## Ted Markow (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi,Just wondering what the difference is between Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and standard counseling.My daughter has been (briefly) to a couple of counselors, not specifically for IBS, and I wonder if CBT would help her. I presume she would have to be a willing participant?Thanks.Ted


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Ted,Cognitive Behavioral Therapy is a specific form of psychotherapy. Her therapist would have to have received training as a CBT therapist. Research has indicated that CBT is effective in reducing the symptoms of CBT. Her willingness to participate would help, if she feels a rapport with the therapist she might become more cooperative. Good luck.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just a quick clarification as I know it was a typo."Research has indicated that CBT is effective in reducing the symptoms of CBT."I am sure Dr Bolen meant ""Research has indicated that CBT is effective in reducing the symptoms of IBS."


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Thanks eric, momentary brain freeze, I guess.


----------

